
Why do human beings keep getting diseases from bats? - Osiris30
https://get21stnight.com/2020/03/30/why-do-we-keep-getting-diseases-from-bats/
======
mytailorisrich
Actually, I think humans tend to live very close to bats.

We may not interact directly with them but our buildings are very good nesting
sites for them. It's common to see bats in barns, stables, or attics.

Sometimes people do also eat bats. I think this especially important regarding
Ebola as fruit bats are indeed sold for meat in West Africa.

In the wild bats can get in contact with other animals that are in turn eaten
by us. It seems to be a possible route for SARS through civets.

~~~
nkozyra
Everywhere I've lived in the United States, you can find bats, even in NYC.

But like rodents and (also pretty much everywhere) different species pose
different risks.

